# Family of 5 moving to Sydney from Ireland



## cka (Feb 25, 2011)

HI
We are a family of 5 thinking of moving to Sydney from Ireland. I will be looking to move over at a long term Visa 457 I have 10 years recruitment experience. I will be the only income earner for a while anyway and I am wondering how much salary I need to earn to live in Sydney (basically) and cover my mortgage of 1k euro per month here in Ireland.

Is there anyone else our there in the same situation? Its all very scary but I feel we have no future in Ireland!!!

Looking forward to hearing any replies.


----------



## dunsford5678 (Mar 30, 2010)

cka said:


> HI
> We are a family of 5 thinking of moving to Sydney from Ireland. I will be looking to move over at a long term Visa 457 I have 10 years recruitment experience. I will be the only income earner for a while anyway and I am wondering how much salary I need to earn to live in Sydney (basically) and cover my mortgage of 1k euro per month here in Ireland.
> 
> Is there anyone else our there in the same situation? Its all very scary but I feel we have no future in Ireland!!!
> ...


Hi

On a 457 visa you will need to pay $4500 per child at school in fees. If you have all three at school then I'd suggest you'll need a very good salary of a minimum of $150K to cover your Irish mortgage as well. Even that will only get you very basic accommodation a fair way from the city.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

cka said:


> HI
> We are a family of 5 thinking of moving to Sydney from Ireland. I will be looking to move over at a long term Visa 457 I have 10 years recruitment experience. I will be the only income earner for a while anyway and I am wondering how much salary I need to earn to live in Sydney (basically) and cover my mortgage of 1k euro per month here in Ireland.
> 
> Is there anyone else our there in the same situation? Its all very scary but I feel we have no future in Ireland!!!
> ...


If your wife is not going to work here then don't bother coming you won't survive this country and Sydney as a city is very expensive in fact nothing in Europe compares to the cost of Sydney.

I reckon minimum though you would need to do what you want to do would be about 140-150k AUD


----------



## CandK (Feb 8, 2011)

Weebie said:


> If your wife is not going to work here then don't bother coming you won't survive this country and Sydney as a city is very expensive in fact nothing in Europe compares to the cost of Sydney.
> 
> I reckon minimum though you would need to do what you want to do would be about 140-150k AUD


I'm sorry Weebie but do you have to be so negative


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm not being negative..i'm being realistic.


----------



## CandK (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm not being negative..i'm being realistic.[/QUOTE]

Maybe realistic but rude the original poster never mentioned wether they are a man or woman they say they will be the main income for moment (while) just dont think it was very nice for you to suggest they dont bother going, you know nothing about their finacial background.



Weebie said:


> HI
> We are a family of 5 thinking of moving to Sydney from Ireland. I will be looking to move over at a long term Visa 457 I have 10 years recruitment experience. I will be the only income earner for a while anyway and I am wondering how much salary I need to earn to live in Sydney (basically) and cover my mortgage of 1k euro per month here in Ireland.
> 
> Is there anyone else our there in the same situation? Its all very scary but I feel we have no future in Ireland!!!
> ...


Hi Cka, 
Sorry for crashing your thread there 

Have you checked of the immi.gov.au site for requirements of 457 visa, I have been going through the small print and there are a few hidden costs, we are in a simialar situation family of 4 DP is bricklayer I wont be working (fr the moment either ds is just coming on 2) and my DD is 7 she will be going to school at a cost  have looked online at health insurance etc just to get an idea of that required also, Ive been looking at rental property Sydney does see more expensive than other areas but its like Ireland property prices are higher in Dublin than Tipperary so cost of living is higher have you looked at what your profession is feching at the moment in Sydney and other areas ? Have you had a job offer for Sydney or would you consider somewhere else if not. I have a contact in Sydney and would be great to be near someone I know but just have to wait for an offer and see what we can afford. As for your mortgage in Ireland have you considered renting out your house to cover the 1k we are currently on interest only so hoping to have a word with the bank to see if we could extend it for another two to three years no one would rent my house for the full mortgage price will manage on interest only making sure we are covered with life insurance and house insurance (more expensive as landlords insurance ) and I'm trying to see if there is a way of keeping our TRS while we are gone. 
HTH


----------



## ruthie40 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi candk....currently awaitin approval on our 176 visa to head to australia,we wud have loved Sydney too cos i have very good friends there but after talking to her and sussing out house prices and cost of living we decided we couldn afford sydney,so we have decided on adelaide plus my hubbys bro and his wife are there too,so that will help being so far from home.Its a very scary time and head-wrecking wit all de paper work but jus leting you know there is lots of us in the same boat cos of our lovely goverment...good luck wit ur application and keep us informed!!


----------



## andkel (Jan 27, 2011)

We are a family of 5 in Donegal and I have been offered a sponsored 457 visa. I believe this process, if all goes well, is going to take 3 months from start to finish. the job is in Sydney but I am finding house prices expensive as we will need to rent for the first few yrs. Anyone know where the best areas to live are? I don't blame anyone wanting to move from Ireland as the country will take yrs to recover and is there really going to be a future for our children...I think not!!


----------



## dunsford5678 (Mar 30, 2010)

andkel said:


> We are a family of 5 in Donegal and I have been offered a sponsored 457 visa. I believe this process, if all goes well, is going to take 3 months from start to finish. the job is in Sydney but I am finding house prices expensive as we will need to rent for the first few yrs. Anyone know where the best areas to live are? I don't blame anyone wanting to move from Ireland as the country will take yrs to recover and is there really going to be a future for our children...I think not!!


Baulkham Hills or Kings Langley are pretty good areas for families on a tight budget.


----------



## cka (Feb 25, 2011)

*I am a woman by the way!!!!*



Weebie said:


> I'm not being negative..i'm being realistic.


This is the first time I have been on since I posted my question about moving to Sydney with my family. I would like you to know that I agreed with the other respondent, I think you are very negative! I have my job offer in now and will very much consider moving with my family, I wont be making anything like a 150,000 aus. dollars, but I am prepared to work hard and make a go of it, like the other people in our situation. I think the question is do I want to be poor in Ireland or struggle for the first couple of years with a strong possibility of improving our life in every way in Sydney. I think at this stage I will take the risk and go to Sydney!!!!! Anyone else in the same experience I would love to hear from you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cka (Feb 25, 2011)

HI candk
Thank you for your comments in the earlier thread, you are 100% correct. That person was very negative and presumed that I was a man too. Very annoying. I have my offer of employment in Sydney now and I am seriously considering the move, its an anxious time but exciting too. Thanks again. CKA


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

I like your enthuiasm mate but the OP asked a question and I was realistic. There is a difference between negative and realistic and just because you don't like the answer doesn't make me negative.


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

andkel said:


> We are a family of 5 in Donegal and I have been offered a sponsored 457 visa. I believe this process, if all goes well, is going to take 3 months from start to finish. the job is in Sydney but I am finding house prices expensive as we will need to rent for the first few yrs. Anyone know where the best areas to live are? I don't blame anyone wanting to move from Ireland as the country will take yrs to recover and is there really going to be a future for our children...I think not!!


If you tell us where you will be working it would help us to advise on areas to live.


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

Weebie said:


> I like your enthuiasm mate but the OP asked a question and I was realistic. There is a difference between negative and realistic and just because you don't like the answer doesn't make me negative.


No you weren't! many people "survive" in Sydney on a damn sight less. The word survive is used because it's one you seem to like.


----------



## DJE (Jul 11, 2011)

hiya
just at the early stages of planning a family move to Australia....me, hub and 2yr old. hub working in construction but work getting fewer and fewer here by the week. dont quite know where to start for a family move. look for jobs first or apply for visa? what visa do you apply for to include spouse and kids or does the assesment figure all that out for you?


----------

